# My 131st Composition



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wake is a (possibly "quasi minimalist") one movement composition for piano trio written in October 2011. It is from a collection fifteen pieces for various chamber ensembles based on the Australian author/illustrator Shaun Tan's "Tales from Outer Suburbia."

This particular piece was based on the shortest of the fifteen stories in Shaun Tan's collection (less than one page long) and is about a man who's house catches on fire after beating his dog to death. In my series of compositions based on Shaun Tan's work I have described each story in music with leitmotifs. Some of the leitmotifs that appear in this piano trio also appear in other works in the collection (eg the "night" chord is used again in "Night of the Turtle Rescue" for wind quintet). In this trio I have written quite a demanding 'cello part. I have extended the range lower by a tone and I have also written up as high as the E two octaves and a third above middle C.

Here is the illustration from Shaun Tan's very short story, *Wake.*


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^Sorry, not composed in October. It was composed in August.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked the intensity of some sections, I think that the minimalist approach on those sections helped to increase the tension even more (in the middle section, for example). I find your style of avant-gardism very enjoyable, like some late Boluez pieces maybe. It's very "moody" , attribute that I, personally, enjoy in music.


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

> This work is about a man who's house catches on fire after he beats his dog to death


Clumsy animal abusers these days! At least it has a happy ending


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> Clumsy animal abusers these days! At least it has a happy ending


Yes I love that cheery upbeat violin melody at the end.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Yep, I think you have a pretty good sense of proportion, and for the most part, things didn't go on too long. Good work!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

As ever quite amazing !!!


----------

